# Have I fractured my scaphoid?



## jordan579 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post so go easy on me :thumbsup:

I was hoping to get some opinions on whether you think I have fractured my scaphoid or just sprained it. I have been to the hospital but am currently waiting for a second set of x-rays after the 2 week waiting period. I have to wait for another week and I'm starting to wonder if it is fractured or not.

It happened like most wrist injuries, I stretched my arm out to stop me falling, but my hand was more under me falling sideways then in front of me. I landed with all my weight and quite a bit of force on my wrist and I'm pretty sure it bent over 90 degrees.

I felt pain pretty much straight away but as it was a cold day it didn't seem too bad. After 5ish minutes I was still able to bend it with only a small amount of pain. I then noticed that there was a lump growing on my wrist just below my thumb. I still thought it was only a sprain as I didn't feel the pain was bad enough for a break.

About 20 minutes after the fall we decided to drive back home. As soon as I got into a warm car I really started to feel the pain. It wasn't unbearable, more a deep, constant aching pain that was just uncomfortable. Now I noticed the lump was increasing in size and my range of movement had dropped to nothing without a sharp pain running up my arm.

I was also unable to move my thumb without pain in my wrist.

It was around 10pm by the time I got back home so I thought I should wait till the morning before going to A&E. I had a hard time sleeping that night, with the constant aching pain, then if I twitched my arm a nice sharp pain would follow.

In the morning the lump was around the same size and most of my wrist and my lower forearm had swollen a bit as well. So decided to go to the hospital and get it checked out.

I had 4 x-rays, they couldn't find a fracture but they said any wrist injury they treat as a break until they are sure. So I'm stuck in a splint for another week until they will x-ray it again. It's still a bit painful at times even in the splint, but only for a couple of hours at a time.

If anyone has experienced this kind of fracture before, is it likely to be fractured or is it just a bad sprain? I've already had nearly 2 weeks off work and if it turns out to be a sprain I won't be happy 

I've attached a link to the pictures of my wrist to give you an idea of the position of the lump, size etc. I know they aren't very clear but I wasn't thinking about clarity at the time  By the way the pics were taken about an hour after the fall.

I was looking around on google and the scaphoid bone seems to be around about where the lump is, is it a sign of a fracture or just a coincidence to get a lump there.

Thanks for any replies.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5613143410


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Go get a second opinion from a specialist.


----------

